# Legal advice needed - Appeal due to missing police clearance



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi

I have just been in contact with a known immigration lawyer and been advised that my appeal for my TRP rejection have no grounds as I was rejected because of my missing PCC

I appealed with a PCC- Is an appeal not for DHA to review your application again, in this case a 100% complete application? 

Thoughts? I am really stressing


----------

